# Why Kimbo should be embarassed?



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

Seth Petruzelli was coming off of a 1 year pay off. He was too small to beat the heavy weights on TUF2. He was scheduled to fight as a LHW. Kimbo got hit by Tank Abbott and wasn't hurt but got TKOed by Seth Petruzelli.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I understand people are happy and all, and I was glad to see him lose, but this is just sad. A bunch of people are acting like ******* retards. Sure he lost, but you guys are going overboard. Seth was better, it was a clean jab (lol) and Kimbo got rocked. The fight ended.

He was gracious in defeat (Kimbo has problems with interviews I guess heh) but then he shook Seth's hand. He wasn't ranting or anything. Why are you guys acting like the way you are. Your acting like the first time you got laid, just be happy for the win, but lay off the insults.

Act like your ******* grown or act like you have some damn sense.


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

I take no personal Joy in Kimbo's loss. I like Kimbo, but the Elite XC marketing machine just exploded. Kimbo will still be a draw and I'm sure he will put many a person on their ass in the future but he can't be sold to the people the same way anymore. Kimbo just learned a lesson about the dangers of swingging for the fences and I believe he'll learn from it


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

I would've been more happy with the loss had both fighters been prepared for each other. I know Seth wasn't prepared to fight Kimbo either, but it's a crappy situation to be in. Especially for Kimbo in the regard that he trained for a guy that WAS going to take it to the ground, SAID he was going to take it to the ground, and then had to fight a guy who probably WONT take it to the ground. That should have been a good thing for Kimbo, in any of his other fights, where standup was all he knew, but you know he spent a lot of time on his ground game, or at least take down defense, and that was probably fresh on his mind. Still want to see the Ken/Kimbo fight.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

geoff0011 said:


> I would've been more happy with the loss had both fighters been prepared for each other. I know Seth wasn't prepared to fight Kimbo either, but it's a crappy situation to be in. Especially for Kimbo in the regard that he trained for a guy that WAS going to take it to the ground, SAID he was going to take it to the ground, and then had to fight a guy who probably WONT take it to the ground. That should have been a good thing for Kimbo, in any of his other fights, where standup was all he knew, but you know he spent a lot of time on his ground game, or at least take down defense, and that was probably fresh on his mind. Still want to see the Ken/Kimbo fight.


Sounds like a bunch of excuses for Kimbo's lack of skill. They fed him easy wins and this one was supposed to be the same. He's not as good as they hype him to be, and by Seth beating him, it only proves it.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

This is the best thing that could have happened to elite xc maybe now they'll start promoting there legit fighters. i mean they had a former ufc champ fighting the current ifl champ that is a lot more marketable than street fighter vs former legend. maybe now they will wise up


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

It just shows what a lot of MMA fans know that the average Joe did not. Kimbo Sucks and is overrated!!! Im hapy about his loss because it shows what he was:thumb02: A circus act or an actor in a movie....

In the end Kimbo will have to step up his game. He will have to fight better fighters to prove he's no phony fighter. He will not be able to beat the better fighters either. 

Kimbo will be bakc and he might fight some more cans, but his hype of him ebing the badest man on the planet is over. 

Kimbo Losing = Awsome night of laughing


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Spoken.. the way most of the people on the board act toward Kimbo shows that MMA has a lot of angry teenage fans, or adults who never grew the **** up. Seriously, the man trains hard, the man fights hard, he got caught in a fight which got stopped early. Tough break for him but it happens. HE, the fighter, has nothing to do with EXC's rediculous marketing campaign. So trash EXC if you want to for ass-backwards marketing but to trash Kimbo constantly for no reason other than he's a street fighter, it shows your character. There is no other fighter in MMA who catches as much flack as this guy for doing nothing wrong, and I'm only saying this cuz no one else really does. This elitist mentality a lot of people show is bad for the sport. Grow up.. peace


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

Cheef_Reef said:


> I agree with Spoken.. the way most of the people on the board act toward Kimbo shows that MMA has a lot of angry teenage fans, or adults who never grew the **** up. Seriously, the man trains hard, the man fights hard, he got caught in a fight which got stopped early. Tough break for him but it happens. HE, the fighter, has nothing to do with EXC's rediculous marketing campaign. So trash EXC if you want to for ass-backwards marketing but to trash Kimbo constantly for no reason other than he's a street fighter, it shows your character. There is no other fighter in MMA who catches as much flack as this guy for doing nothing wrong, and I'm only saying this cuz no one else really does. This elitist mentality a lot of people show is bad for the sport. Grow up.. peace


Stoped early? you must have blinked. Watch the fight agian kimbo ate 3 stright punches to the face when he was on his bakc and then the ref jumped in...he wasnt covering up his hand were away fom his face.


----------



## Sojuuk (Apr 22, 2008)

Cheef_Reef said:


> I agree with Spoken.. the way most of the people on the board act toward Kimbo shows that MMA has a lot of angry teenage fans, or adults who never grew the **** up. Seriously, the man trains hard, the man fights hard, he got caught in a fight which got stopped early. Tough break for him but it happens. HE, the fighter, has nothing to do with EXC's rediculous marketing campaign. So trash EXC if you want to for ass-backwards marketing but to trash Kimbo constantly for no reason other than he's a street fighter, it shows your character. There is no other fighter in MMA who catches as much flack as this guy for doing nothing wrong, and I'm only saying this cuz no one else really does. This elitist mentality a lot of people show is bad for the sport. Grow up.. peace


the stopped early part........... you can tell the ref was trying NOT to stop it.


----------



## Kujo (Mar 4, 2007)

If Kimbo thought the fight was stopped early, I think he would have been PO'ed! Seems like he was more interested in the after party than the fact that he got embarressed in the cage.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

The fight was not stopped early. Kimbo had no idea where he was at. He grabbed a hold of the ref to defend himself from the refs punches ... LOL


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

14 seconds:sarcastic12:


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Here's a thought...Kimbo is stunned/dropped by a JAB.:boo01:


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

Seth is a legit fighter. maybe didn't work out for him on TUF but seriously, the guy did a good job against bob sapp until whateverthehell happened in that fight
i've always liked seth and thought he would dominate in this fight when i heard it would be him fighting.


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

Unfortunatly, we didn't get the opportunity to see how Kimbo's ground game has improved. The bigger issue is that Elite Xc was only going to be successful as long as Kimbo stayed undefeated. I dont think an entire card can be made around a 3X3 womens fight.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

Elite doesnt need kimbo.


There getting bigger names and ill be watching.


I dont think the fight was stopped early kimbo was out of it.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

we will have to wait and see how well their next couple of cards do before we can say how much they need kimbo or not. I think he was a big part of elitexc him losing is going to be a swift knee to the junk.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

It was bound to happen sooner or later...the only thing I laughed about was the pillow of a right hand that dropped him. That was honestly like the weakest punch I have ever seen. It just landed in the best spot possible apparently. 

Good win for Seth...I am sure he had a great after party. His hands probably didn't even hurt. Karate > Kimbo and his patch of chest hair that he didn't have enough razor blades to finish shaving off (WTF was that all about)


----------



## sjbboy38 (Jan 8, 2007)

and they were thinking of Fedor vs Kimbo....lol....that would end kimbo's career


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i think the front kick did the most damage atually he just walks right into it i would say the air was driven right outta him on the one, and then he eats a perfect jab right on the chin, which for all intents and purposes really shows how "good" of a chin kimbo has.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Personally, I agree with the person who mentioned too much angst being directed towards Kimbo. It's not really the guy's fault at all, more the organization that has retarded policies. And anyways, EXC still was able to put some draws into that card, Arlovski versus Nelson was interesting... I pretty much knew Arlovski was going to win, but it was interesting nonetheless. They need more cards like this.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Cheef_Reef said:


> I agree with Spoken.. the way most of the people on the board act toward Kimbo shows that MMA has a lot of angry teenage fans, or adults who never grew the **** up. Seriously, the man trains hard, the man fights hard, he got caught in a fight which got stopped early. Tough break for him but it happens. HE, the fighter, has nothing to do with EXC's rediculous marketing campaign. So trash EXC if you want to for ass-backwards marketing but to trash Kimbo constantly for no reason other than he's a street fighter, it shows your character. There is no other fighter in MMA who catches as much flack as this guy for doing nothing wrong, and I'm only saying this cuz no one else really does. This elitist mentality a lot of people show is bad for the sport. Grow up.. peace


 You spewed this and at the same time made a comment about angry teens or adults the never grew up?:confused02: Very funny. Then you add the bull about the fight being stopped early? Did you see Kimbo asking the Doc or whoever it was if he got hit? Sounds more like it was stopped in time. You complain about people not liking Kimbo? He doesn't deserve respect because he decided to start training. He deserves what he gets from MMA fans because he doesn't deserve anything he gets from Elite XC. He is a thug, and would still be out fighting people on the street if Elite wouldn't have picked him up. You should really be making comments about the lame idiots that actually tune into the shows only because he is on them. Those are the people the need to grow up and learn MMA is not only about how some street thug idiot could beat a few guys that are way past their prime. Make excuses for him losing. Say it was stopped early. Fact is, he was beaten fairly....Some people just can't grasp that I guess:dunno:


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

I can't say how good a fighter Kimbo is. I can however say that he is very much a victim. He been exploited by pretty much everyone around him with the exception of Bas Rutten. Elite has been Main eventing this guy since his first pro fight and putting him with favorable opponents at the same time it's hard to feel bad for a guy who made $500,000 in 14 seconds or whatever it was.I think Kimbo is a great fighter for someone with 4 pro fights. Also Seth Petruzelli is not a bad fighter I enjoyed watching him on the ultimate fighter and was hoping that he beat Brad Imes.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

I dont feel sorry for Kimbo at all,

Charging into the sport with comments like
"Im not tapping out, I have no idea what that shit is"

Already he thinks he is above the fighters, Kimbo mate seems you have a good personality but your mma mentality is shithouse.

Who the hell are you to come and call out guys like Chuck.

No sympathy at all, if he wants to take this seriously he needs change his approach and the way he talks about himself to the press.

It would be refreshing to hear him say he is in the lower tier of the sport but is working hard, then im sure he would get respect.


----------



## FedorsFan (Jul 19, 2008)

With all the hate towards Kimbo swarming around, I still think he's smart enough to rebounce and come back stronger. I *do* agree thought, that it will take him another 5 years of hard work and a lot of top level contenders to get him in the top-20 heavyweights.


----------

